# Ouch



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

So got my kit, set too with the clipper but the comb set were out of stock and the 1 and a bit comb is too long I think to get much off will have to order te set of combs when they come in
So set too with the scissors and cut a lovely 3 cm slit in my hand- ouch... Steris trips on, hand lifted and grooming finished for the day 


What size of combs do you use with your clippers?


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Nikki poor you - how on earth did you do that? Well actually I know, I have snipped my fingers on several occasions whilst grooming Izzy, you are so worried you will cut them that you aim at your own hand! It is very sore, so I hope it gets better quickly.


----------

